# First indoor grow with an HID!!!



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

this is my firt indoor grow with an HID im using a 400w MH ive tried unsuccessfully with Incandescent twice and i tried using 3ft fluorescent
and they took forever to grow and didnt have much yeild... im 1 month in with the HID and already its noticeable that i was doing it the wrong way before.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

right on buddy. You will be happy with the harvest with help from a hid!!


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

well it was a slow start until i started giving them the nutes im using flora nova they have been putting on about .5" a day for about a week... they are up to about 5" tall and about 8" around


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

sounds like your off to a good start with your new light! Just make sure the light is not too close as hid's run alot hotter than flouredcents.


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

well i did a little research before i started... and being that the only real mistake that i made so far was using MG soil i hope that me sifting out all that time release crap will keep it successfull also i need to keep a close eye on my roots getting overgrown they were rootbound before i realized it in my 2x2x2 pots that i planted my sprouts in. now they are happy in the 4" square pots.
about how tall do you think they need to be before i repot them?


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

when the growth seems to stop or slow waay down,  transplant.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 16, 2008)

you want to transplant as little as possible.i usually start in the cubes and then i put straight into 5 gal buckets.buried deep to avoid stretch.less stress the better.


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

i really hope that i am pleasently surprised by my results... i hate myself for using mystery seeds that i had laying around but they seem to be fairly aggressive under the HID a couple of them arent as big as the other 2 but. i am very nervous about ordering seeds from a seed bank. Whats the chance that ill get caught if i order some?


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

not sure. I'm debating too


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

man i hope my plants dont turn out to be all male... or herms man i hate seeing awesome buds and then opening one up and getting seeds galore!:cry:


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

heres a couple pics of my plants.

How do they look so far?


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

oh yeah sorry about the analog ballast hehehe the electronic ones are pricy!!


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

They look good


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> well i did a little research before i started... and being that the only real mistake that i made so far was using MG soil i hope that me sifting out all that time release crap will keep it successfull also i need to keep a close eye on my roots getting overgrown they were rootbound before i realized it in my 2x2x2 pots that i planted my sprouts in. now they are happy in the 4" square pots.about how tall do you think they need to be before i repot them?


i think sifting out the little nute balls from the mg will help....mg is tough for beginners and not recommended overall due to nute prollems,but !!!..i will tell you for informations sake that 1) MG 3month can be used with great results and 2) floros are perfect for the veg cycle.....check out "my first awesome grow" link in my signature....i think you'll be enlightened to say the least ...i think you made a good choice with the GH floranova line....i used the floralicious grow/bloom as a foliar spray on the plants in that journal......what do you plan to flower with ???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

if those plants are a week old , they look very good


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

im thinking im going to flower with the floranova as well they have the one for veg and the other for bloom from everyone that i asked they were the easiest to use for a beginner... although measuring them is kinda tricky cause they are thick like chocolate milk and they get on the sides of my graduated cylinder!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> man i hope my plants dont turn out to be all male... or herms man i hate seeing awesome buds and then opening one up and getting seeds galore!:cry:


this being your first grow, and the fact that you used bagseed drasticly increases the chance of hermies... all but 1 of 6 females grew weenies on me,but i picked as many nanners as i could before chopping...i got a few seeds(6-7) out of 6 plants and all plants were chopped early as a result but i still got 18 oz dry and 4 of those plants were very good smoke wise...so even if you get a bunch of dudettes it's not really a loss...not on your first try...start with large pots...that means little or no transplanting...start a clone mom so there is no guess on sexing, that way the only transplant is rooter plug to pots..it'll take some time to get things in order but i remember thinking "wow, thats alot of stuff to keep up with" and in no time flat i had quality pot


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> im thinking im going to flower with the floranova as well they have the one for veg and the other for bloom from everyone that i asked they were the easiest to use for a beginner... although measuring them is kinda tricky cause they are thick like chocolate milk and they get on the sides of my graduated cylinder!


i would'nt worry about getting exact measurments with that stuff...try ,but don't fret a couple extra drops....soil grows have a wider room for error than hydro...what kind/wattage light do you plan to uflower with???


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

btw these plants are about 4 weeks old  they are about 6" tall and i decided to use about half as many nutes as the chart said that i got with the flora nova and i had them rootbound in 2" pots for a little bit so they stopped groing for a few days then after i repotted them they took off also they had a deficiency before i started using the flora nova and that set them back a bit... once i started on the nutes they came around after 3 days or so i lost the first set of leaves at the bottom though


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

i have a 375w HPS conversion bulb when i am going to force flower them i dont have a lot of height to work with so i am going to force flower when they get to about 18"


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*plants have recovered well ,,,they are looking very nice ,,pulling up my seat and :watchplant: if you dont mind *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*ohhh and heres some green mojo  for girls :48:*


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

well ill be sure to keep posting pictures as they grow. what do i need t o look for as far as bugs? its in a fairly clean room and they are in a grow box but i have no other plants i nthe house or in my backyard... also i ride a motorcycle to and from work so i dont think that id be picking up and bugs on my way home lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

,,you need to look out for any signs of your leaves being eaten or tainted in someway eace: you will know if any critters are munching on your babies a sixth sense kicks in :giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*hey annarko ,,,just a thought why not ask a mod to move this to the grow journal section ,,:48:*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

i think the black flies are most common...they do no great deal of harm IME but i may be wrong


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*I'm sayin the same, I forgot this wasn't a grow journal!

PULLIN UP A CHAIR and GREEN MOJOO!!!*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

4 weeks old huh ???? still not bad...how far away is your light ????that makes ALL the difference in the world ...i have never vegged with an HID but i would guess that 18" would be fine


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

im keeping my lights about 14" away from the tops of the plants and they seem to be filling out fairly nicely so far so its not too bad


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 17, 2008)

good luck with your grow green mojo for ya buddy.


----------



## annarko (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks you guys when i take some more pictures tonight ill be sure to include a tape measure with them hehe


----------



## annarko (Nov 17, 2008)

Here They are today... i cant wait... only 8"-10" till flowertime !!
I hope i can re pot them soon i am getting anxious


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 18, 2008)

*why not repott them now into their final homes ???
eace: :48:*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

yes. the less stress befor flowering the  more females. imo bro miss uk girl is right.


----------



## annarko (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats a good Idea... when i get home from work to day i think i will do that. They might be almost ready anyway... the seem to be slowing dom a little bit but it could just be me paying too much attention lol


----------



## Growdude (Nov 18, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> i have a 375w HPS conversion bulb when i am going to force flower them i dont have a lot of height to work with so i am going to force flower when they get to about 18"


 
Thats pretty tall, count on them getting 3 times as big in flower. that will put the plant at 4.5 feet tall plus you need room for the light and pot.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Thats pretty tall, count on them getting 3 times as big in flower. that will put the plant at 4.5 feet tall plus you need room for the light and pot.


 

true that for sure.....i started my plant to pre-flower at 18/6 a week ago. an then it started to grow up to 2 in's a day!!  an now its in 12/12 for the past 2 days we will see how much more streach i will get.....it was 12 in's befor flowering.......now its over 22inchs tall


----------



## annarko (Nov 19, 2008)

Well Maybe i will let them flower a little earlier then... i do have a net just in case they get too tall that i can weave them through though. 
Here are todays Pictures also heres a picture of the grow box that i build... my 16" Oscilating fan is on the opposite side of the room... i was going to make the grow box completely contained but i was having trouble with temperature when i first built it my temps are doing pretty well now that it has finally started to cool off though. i need to redesign my box though for sure...either that or just use the whole closet hehehe


----------



## annarko (Nov 19, 2008)

So I just repotted the 2 plants!!! good thing i didnt wait they were rootbound hehe so here they are in their final homes. I think ill change the light cycle to 12/12 when they pick up steam again.


----------



## annarko (Nov 20, 2008)

Question>>> should i switch my nutes from Veg to Flower slowly or is it okay just to start using the other blend? im using Flora Nova


----------



## annarko (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is my picture from today... i guess since i havent given them any nutes since they have been re-potted ill start adding in my Flora Nova Bloom next time i water


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 21, 2008)

*looking good ,,,,as for changing nutes ,,,i start using flowering nutes about 2 weeks after i put them under 12/12 ,,,but i guess people will have diffrent opinions on this ,,,,,fingers crossed for ladies ~eace:*


----------



## annarko (Nov 22, 2008)

Here are the ¿ladies? today hehehe i hope they are anyway (i hate mystery bag seed) i just watered them so they are a little droopy but i did a 50/50 mix of my Flora Nova Grow and Bloom Solutions so hopefully that will smooth the transition from veg to flower and i can sex them as soon as i switch to 12/12 light cycles i will start taking pictures of the nodes so you guys can help me determine what sex they are... i am clueless as to how they look before the pistols and/or pollen sacks have fully grown. if you guys have any links with pictures of males and hermaphrodites when they first start showing they would be very helpful


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 22, 2008)

don't worry bro. u will know but if u take a trip up to the "resores" part of the web. u can go to Mutts sex edclass......but don't worry u will know the diffrence, an my bag seeds sexed quick, an iwas like u an clueless as to what they would look like growing, but i noticed it right away. its eather nuts hanging, or 2 little white hairs.......


----------



## annarko (Nov 22, 2008)

cool man thanks ill just keep checking the nodes tthen i guess... how long did it take before you saw what they were?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Female
*





*male*


----------



## annarko (Nov 22, 2008)

cool thanks a bunch you guys i hope i get females...


----------



## annarko (Nov 22, 2008)

well i just checked on my ¿ladies? heheh they dont look to bad so far but i did notice that there are some spot on some of the leaves showing up today anyone know what this could mean? ph read about 5.8 and i am mixing nutes light,, about 2.5ml Flora Nova Grow With 2.5ml Bloom per gallon of water. you think it could be not enough nutes?


----------



## annarko (Nov 23, 2008)

:bump:sorry wanna get a response to my question without opening a new thread


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 23, 2008)

*sorry annarko ...im not sure maybe a deficency if not a little nuteburn ,,,hows it looking today ?and have you got another pic:48:
well sorry not much help but it will be :bump: back to the top eace:*


----------



## annarko (Nov 23, 2008)

ill have another pic after 8pm my time thats when my lights will come back on so ill keep you posted


----------



## annarko (Nov 23, 2008)

Here are todays pictures not showing sex as of yet but they are growing very very fast im going to have to set up my netting by the end of the grow i think they may get close to my lights


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*hows the leaf this morning?*


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 24, 2008)

I was about to say after seeing post #43 that they were looking a little over ferted.  #48 shows the signs of a Magnesium deficiency; usually the first lockout casualty of over ferting.


----------



## Hick (Nov 24, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> Here are the ¿ladies? today hehehe i hope they are anyway (i hate mystery bag seed) i just watered them so they are a little droopy but i did a 50/50 mix of my Flora Nova Grow and Bloom Solutions so hopefully that will smooth the transition from veg to flower and i can sex them as soon as i switch to 12/12 light cycles i will start taking pictures of the nodes so you guys can help me determine what sex they are... i am clueless as to how they look before the pistols and/or pollen sacks have fully grown. if you guys have any links with pictures of males and hermaphrodites when they first start showing they would be very helpful



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565 <--- from the Resource page in the toolbar...



> ph read about 5.8 and i am mixing nutes light


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10083 <-- from the "stickies" in both indoor and outdoor forums..
"5.8" is too low for soil grows.


----------



## annarko (Nov 24, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> I was about to say after seeing post #43 that they were looking a little over ferted.




I actually had just transplanted them and watered about 1hr before i took the picture they picked back up a few hours later... but you could be right about the deficiency<------(I adjusted my nutes a little bit we will see what happens)

When i woke up this morning this is what i saw on a few of the nodes on the smaller plant. What do you think Male or Female or too early to tell?


----------



## annarko (Nov 24, 2008)

The leaves look about the same, ill keep my eye on them... There certainly isnt any slowing in growth, thats good at least


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2008)

*sorry still a little early to tell imo but looking nice GREEN:48:*


----------



## annarko (Nov 26, 2008)

Not much action the last couple days... They are still growing strong picking up the height. Hopefully they will show sex tomorrow or somthing lol.


----------



## annarko (Dec 3, 2008)

Well its been a few days since ive last posted but now that i am back home i have an Update!!! 1 male and a FEMALE!!!
The Shorter one was the male... i chucked it yesterday


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 3, 2008)

you gonna make seeds ???


----------



## annarko (Dec 3, 2008)

No no seeds... this plant isnt a very strong strain... i ordered some feminized seeds im just waiting for them to arrive then ill start a new batch without the MG soil. im going to pick up a good grow blend from the hydroponics store by my house when the seeds get here


----------



## annarko (Dec 7, 2008)

My Newest Pics, I know the leaves are a little droopy... just watered a little while ago.
Question. Anyone know why the leaf tips on some of the fan leaves are bent down like they are? too much heat maybe? little help there would be great


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2008)

*looks fine 2me :hubba:*


----------



## annarko (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks UkGirl Im going to have to put up a net in that box cause i think its going to out grow it this week ill get some more pics in a couple days


----------



## bobbi-o (Dec 7, 2008)

bobbi-o   6519319     xxxxxxxxxB]


----------



## annarko (Dec 7, 2008)

bobbi-o said:
			
		

> bobbi-o   6519319     xxxxxxxxxB]


????? What the heck is this???


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2008)

*:yeahthat::giggle:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

looking good..GREEN MOJO 4U


----------



## annarko (Dec 8, 2008)

Well she is still growing strong more pistols showing every day. anyone know why my older fan leaves are curling at the tips?  ph is at about 6.2 not over watering that i know of. also can i re-pot her while in flowering? i dont want to harm the growth ya know...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2008)

*i have been known to repott whist shes in  flower with no problems ,,,but its not recommended  due to stress causing hermies ,,,,,,,but ,,if you feel she needs a bigger pot ,,through rootbound ,,imo i would repott her as that can cause as many problems in its self eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

How far she in flower?  I dont like to do anything after week 2..but it looks to be bound a bit..what size container is it in? KEEP M GREEN :bolt::bong:


----------



## annarko (Dec 8, 2008)

shes in a 2 gallon pot but i didnt want her to grow too big... shes in week 3 of flowering but didnt show sex till about 1 week ago


----------



## annarko (Dec 8, 2008)

After Reading your posts i decided to re-pot her... i guess we will see what happens ill keep you guys posted. Hopfully this will:fly:and i wont have any hermies or any other problems

*BTW* now shes in a 3 gallon pot hopefully she wont get root bound in this one


----------



## annarko (Dec 8, 2008)

well shes picked up another inch or so since the transplant this morning. shes definitely growing strong and she was root bound im going to put my net up tomorrow night so she will start growing elsewhere besides up lol. any other good ideas of what to do?


----------



## annarko (Dec 12, 2008)

here she is doing well... i tied her down a bit cause she was getting too tall also im getting more light to the lower buds. i am still having an issue with the lower leaf tips curling under and i have some growth getting yellow spots and drying (also on the lower part of the plant) anyone have any idea about what the problem could be?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 12, 2008)

if yer asking about that bit of burn of the leaf there in the 2nd pic... it looks like it was just that something got splashed on the leaf and it got a water burn... or maybe something munched on it.... I wouldn't worry about it unless it's all over the plant....


----------



## annarko (Dec 12, 2008)

You are probably right about having nutes spilt on it theres another leaf or two that have it not as bad. all the new growth at the top are looking great.


----------



## annarko (Dec 18, 2008)

Heres the pics for week four of flower she is doing great! about how long does the flower cycle take? is there an average or does it vary greatly from strain to strain?


----------



## annarko (Jan 5, 2009)

Ive got about another week maybe two till harvest time. She started falling over so i had to tie her differently, but now so far so good.
So Whadda Ya think of her?


----------



## rb2006 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good keep up the good work!


----------



## annarko (Jan 16, 2009)

Almost Done!!! id say ive got about a week or so till i can harvest. whats the best way to cure the bud? 
how much do you people think im going to get from her?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, thats looking incredible!!


----------



## annarko (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks man I dont know how good its going to be but its definitley going to be better than the stuff that it came from


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 17, 2009)

from what ive read there is alot of diff methods of cure
what i did with my outdoor was chopped @ night,2 days in dark room with humiditty of about 70% then a week @ 40% hum 
then a month in jars opening them 2x a day to let out any last moisture i read on this site in the last couple of days that a leaf or two in your jars help keep it fresh i dunno if that true but i thought i would throw that in


----------



## annarko (Jan 17, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> humiditty of about 70% then a week @ 40% hum


 
Is there a way to cure the buds at only a low humidity because i have a hard time keeping mine at 25%-30%


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 17, 2009)

yes
i believe that you can at any humidity
its just prefrence but i dunno for sure ive read lots and itt all gets mixed
it wont hurt at 30% 
i believe the main thing is to watch how the stem snaps did you read curing in the forums i havent so im not sure what ppl here accually recommend


----------



## annarko (Jan 18, 2009)

no i havent looked into it on the forum yet ill do some poking around and see what i can find. anyone have any links to threads about curing the buds?


----------

